# Spurs Limping Into Playoffs



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> San Antonio Spurs coach Gregg Popovich has a saying for these moments: We will or we won’t. So Pop threw up his hands again this week and shrugged his shoulders. The Spurs know there’s no replacing Manu Ginobili. They’ll pledge to play hard and smart, and they’ll try to control whatever else they can control. In the end, they’ll win or they won’t. No matter what happens, they’ll come back next season and try to do it again.
> 
> But deep down, the Spurs know something else: At some point, there won’t be a next season. Not for Tim Duncan. If the past few months have proven anything, it’s that the clock has finally begun to tick for the Spurs and their greatest player.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AgWBxs9.EaXgZwxgS6hlP368vLYF?slug=jy-duncanspurs040709&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

It's a sad sight to see. The Spurs are headed down.. and there is no way to stop it. Every team goes through it.


----------

